# Lemon Rock scape 90P



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I finally have redone my 90P and here is the new look. these pics are taken 2 days after setup.
























Here are some shots of the rescaping:

















This is what it looked like last before I tore it down:


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

New scape looks great! Fantastic rocks you've chosen. I'm jealous


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

This looks interesting - wild, yet properly planned! Great!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW! Both scapes are awesome! But I must say, your new layout is just amazing. I love the fact that you used big domineering rocks. That takes guts, in my opinion and is a very bold statement. It feels as if it is an entrance to some hidden meeting ground.

Can't wait to see how this grows in!


----------



## tha_beeg (Feb 8, 2007)

wow i loved your first scape!!!!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

some more pics I took with controled lighting














































These pictures really help show the white quartz in the stone


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

What fish are the yellowish ones?

Also can you list plants used 

thanks


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

super-nice scape ! keep us updated !

could you post tank stats, lighting and all ... ?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

thank you all  



the yellow fish are wild green rasboras. 

Plants:
-HC
-Narrow leaf java fern
-Ludwigia acurata
-H. Umbrosum
-Green rotala
-red Rotala
-E. Tanellus
-Bylxa Japonica
-monosolenium tenerum


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

voshod said:


> super-nice scape ! keep us updated !
> 
> could you post tank stats, lighting and all ... ?


the lighting is a coralife 24" pro light using 2X 65 watt PC's 6,700K bulbs, one 150 watt ADA 8,000k Green bulb, and 2 lunar moon lights. PC's run 10 hours a day, and the HQI runs 5 hours a day.

CO2: 4 bubbles per second beetle 30

water change ionized water 100% 1/2 water change every 4 days initially untill plants fill in.

Additives Pfertz "P", dosed 10 pumps per day. until tank stabalized. ADA green gain 20 drops after every water change. Phyton Git applied to rocks during water change to prevent algae growth.

Substrate:
Power sand special, Bacter 100, Clear super, Tourmaline BC, aqua soil amazonia normal, and Amazonia aqua soil powder for top layer.


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, this tank has so much potential. I can't wait for the plants to grow in more. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

wow. the first scape was amazing. cant wait to see what the current set up will look like when its all grown in.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I really like the rocks and their formation. Very refreshing. Well done!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is what it looks like now. It really needs a hair cut but things are starting to fill in nicely though. Best of all NO ALGAE Jinx:sing: 

























What do you all think of the tank???? comments welcome.


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks great, has your HC filled in any more yet?


----------

